# Radio Control Life packs vs. "ping"



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

No experience with either of those, but when price comparing batteries that are not the same voltage you should be using $/Wh, not $/Ah


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, if you want to compare, you need to use $/Wh. Also, realize that cells are usually 3.2V nominal.

Ping 24v, 10Ah, 60 Amp max = $219 - $33 for the charger = ~$186
That's 25.6V * 10Ah = 256Wh
Cost per Wh = ~$0.73/Wh


Zippy 13.2V, 8.4Ah, 250 Amp max (30C) = $86.42
12.8V* 8.4Ah = 107.52Wh
Cost per Wh = ~$0.81

BUT, the Zippy are much higher power cells.... they'll tolerate higher loads. But one thing to realize, you will NOT get 8.4Ah out of the battery at anything other than 1C. If you discharge at 30C, expect less than half the capacity. Also, expect more heat and less runtime.


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

frodus said:


> Yeah, if you want to compare, you need to use $/Wh. Also, realize that cells are usually 3.2V nominal.
> 
> Ping 24v, 10Ah, 60 Amp max = $219 - $33 for the charger = ~$186
> That's 25.6V * 10Ah = 256Wh
> ...


Awesome thanks for the info.

More amps for less weight and less cost because you can use less batteries to get the amps you need...but as you said, range still depends on how many amps you're drawing. 

I am now assuming that with a comparable seat of the pants range test, they would be about the same; not over drawing past the min battery max.

Now I have thoughts about a 4-wheeler (e-wheeler) conversion, 4x parr/series RC packs @ 4.5kg = 500 amp draw!! for a few minutes at least...


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> No experience with either of those, but when price comparing batteries that are not the same voltage you should be using $/Wh, not $/Ah


This is what I get for not googling it, doh!

Thanks for the help Ziggy


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

And less life at those higher amps..... your total cycle life will be worse if you use it at 30C than if you use it at 5-10C..... and the voltage sag will be more.


----------

